
Train crashed in Hong Kong due to (CBTC) signal issues - kenips
https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/hong-kong-mtr-trains-collide-during-trial-run-one-driver-injured
======
julianlam
Hong Kong's MTR has consistently been the most well run private transport
service I have had the privilege of riding. (I could be mistaken, the MTR is
privatised, right? I do know all the buses are.)

The only surprise I read was that they consider the CBTC signal system as
outdated and in need of replacement. In fact, it might've been here where I
read an article about how New York (or perhaps Chicago) should switch to CBTC,
but can't for a number of legacy reasons.

~~~
thescriptkiddie
Hong Kong MTR is only sort of privatized. It is operated by a publicly traded
company, but the government owns a 75% stake.

Most of the Hong Kong MTR lines use an older implementation of CBTC which
doesn't support fullly unattended operation, which is why they are looking to
upgrade. New York is in the process of implementing CBTC on some lines, but
their implementation won't support fully unattended operation either.

